# best cover to use in a, um..., high impact environment?



## lexie22 (Jan 22, 2009)

I work for a karate school.  I put my kindle in my gear bag, and there is always a risk my bag will be stepped on, or kicked, etc.  I'm thinking about getting the M'Edge cover.  Will it provide any shock protection for Kira?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Probably not any more than the stock cover. You would probably do better with some sort of hard case for it. Or at least something with a lot of padding.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

To play it safe I would attempt to put my bag where it wouldn't get kicked or stepped on or take my Kindle out of my bag and put it in a safer place.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

look at a pelecan case. I have one for my ipod (with velcro straps to hook to bike and ear jack on outside. and laptop. they are waterproof and very solid but also heavy.
Sylvia


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The Kindle will not survive that kind of abuse.  Would you leave a laptop in a place where it could get kicked or stepped on?  The Kindle is probably more fragile (the cover is not metal).


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I use this, but it was a Day-After-Christmas clearance item at Target...so it may be difficult to find.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

sylvia said:


> look at a pelecan case. I have one for my ipod (with velcro straps to hook to bike and ear jack on outside. and laptop. they are waterproof and very solid but also heavy.
> Sylvia


Sylvia -

Would you mind posting a link or even a picture of this bag? I'm really interested in seeing it.

Thanks,

Marci


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

lexie22 said:


> I work for a karate school. I put my kindle in my gear bag, and there is always a risk my bag will be stepped on, or kicked, etc. I'm thinking about getting the M'Edge cover. Will it provide any shock protection for Kira?


Try this looking at this item @ Amazon


Don't let the picture fool you. If you click on the photo, you will find another picture of a customer who put his Kindle and other accessories inside it.

Good Luck,

Marci


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

This cover might work for you. It comes in several different colors.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

lexie22 said:


> I work for a karate school. I put my kindle in my gear bag, and there is always a risk my bag will be stepped on, or kicked, etc. I'm thinking about getting the M'Edge cover. Will it provide any shock protection for Kira?


With the exception of Pelican cases, which are made to withstand substantial abuse, I'm not convinced any of the suggestions here would offer enough protection for a Kindle if it were stepped on or kicked. Bumping or some shoving, tossing in the back of the car perhaps, but not what you described. In addition, there needs to be a lot of padding in your case, else a hard shot could still damage the Kindle (think shaken baby syndrome).

The pink case Kathy posted does say it's a EVA hard shell cube carrying case, and it's cute and a great selection of colors, might be interested in one for my Acer if the power supply for the Acer Aspire One fit in it too.

One of the customer reviews said of the Case Logic case "This case itself is not as padded as I would have liked for a travel case."

Vegas Asian's case which holds the Kindle in its cover is great, and would hold up to most normal abuse, but again, I'm not convinced it would hold up if someone stepped on it.

At a minimum, get a Pelican or similar hard case; but best to keep Kira out of harm's way. Do you want to take a chance?

Betsy


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

You might look into a piece of Tupperware or other plastic food storage. Tupperware is pretty darn tough.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I have one of these and it works well and provides more protection than just a cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I have one of these and it works well and provides more protection than just a cover.


Glad to hear from someone who has one. Would you be willing to kick a gear bag with your case with your Kindle inside? (Still think it's awfully cute, my Acer Aspire wants one.)

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Glad to hear from someone who has one. Would you be willing to kick a gear bag with your case with your Kindle inside? (Still think it's awfully cute, my Acer Aspire wants one.)
> 
> Betsy


Haven't done that, but did have it drop it out of the back of an SUV onto concrete and it came through fine.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Haven't done that, but did have it drop it out of the back of an SUV onto concrete and it came through fine.


That's quite an endorsement!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> That's quite an endorsement!


Trust me I didn't intend to and I wouldn't want to do it again. Even if the Kindle survives I might not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There you go, Lexie, quite an endorsement, indeed.  These cases might be the answer for you.

Gables Girl, do you have a picture of the case with your Kindle in it?  How much space around the Kindle is there when it is in the case?

Betsy


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

Just a thought, but I totaled my car (wrapped the engine of a Chevy Cavalier around a steel light pole at 50 MPH) and my Kindle in the stock case was in my purse. I was pretty injured, but my Kindle is fine. My purse was thrown from my backseat into my front floor board area. 

So the stock case must be pretty sturdy. Guess it would be different if I kicked it though.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Hope you are OK. Glad your Kindle survived.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

a hope for you for smooth healing. take time to read 

Sylvia


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

WOW, Nessa -

Glad you are OKAY!  Especially considering the car was totalled.

Second ^ with quality healing & peace.

Take care of yourself,

Marci


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

What about just leaving it locked in the car trunk while in the dojo? That should protect from all but the most determined kicks.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

LDB said:


> What about just leaving it locked in the car trunk while in the dojo? That should protect from all but the most determined kicks.


Which brings up an interesting question. As a guy, it's a little harder for me to find a carrying case that I can actually carry with me for the Kindle. Is it safe to leave in a car (as far as temperature and the Kindle)? Will it damage it?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> Which brings up an interesting question. As a guy, it's a little harder for me to find a carrying case that I can actually carry with me for the Kindle. Is it safe to leave in a car (as far as temperature and the Kindle)? Will it damage it?


*I can't remember the exact temps but there is a minimum and maximum that someone posted a while back.*


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I am appalled.  I think I'll report all of you to K Services for Kindle Abuse.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I can't remember the exact temps but there is a minimum and maximum that someone posted a while back.*





mwvickers said:


> Which brings up an interesting question. As a guy, it's a little harder for me to find a carrying case that I can actually carry with me for the Kindle. Is it safe to leave in a car (as far as temperature and the Kindle)? Will it damage it?


Leaving it in your car on a cold day could expose it to a temperature lower than is good for your Kindle depending on where you live. And vehicles get hotter when left closed up, so it could get too hot for your Kindle. If Tupperware won't serve, maybe try the food storage section of Target? I got some great plastic containers with vents that are incredibly tough. (And made in the USA.)


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> Which brings up an interesting question. As a guy, it's a little harder for me to find a carrying case that I can actually carry with me for the Kindle. Is it safe to leave in a car (as far as temperature and the Kindle)? Will it damage it?


How about a backpack or a computer case?


----------



## Dallas (Jan 25, 2009)

Just wrap it in Decorative Duck Tape.  That's stuff is pretty much indestructable and if it should break you've already got it taped!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

There is/was a case for sale in Buy, Trade or Barter.


----------



## lexie22 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks y'all for all the suggestions.

I decided that during my "breaks", I really need to be talking to parents, etc, and not playing with my Kindle, so poor Kira will stay home with the cats while I'm at work.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Dallas said:


> Just wrap it in Decorative Duck Tape. That's stuff is pretty much indestructable and if it should break you've already got it taped!


don't forget the bubble wrap


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

New suggestion for people that need a hard case: Sterlite Small Clip Box $2.09 I tried it with a naked Kindle, fits great. Would probably fit a Kindle in the original or other close fitting cover. (Would need a little padding to keep it from shifting.) Does not fit a Kindle in the Oberon Designs cover. (Will also not fit the new Kindle.) Available at Target.


----------

